# [SOLVED] WinPcap in Freemake



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

I tried the Freemake video downloader and noticed this application installed on my machine even though I didn't see it during the custom installation. Is this safe?

I already uninstalled it and just want to know if there are any other steps I need to take. Thanks!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: WinPcap in Freemake*

Seems the WinPcap setup file is included, packaged as part of the main installer.


```
Source: "{app}\CaptureLib\winpcap.exe"; DestDir: "{app}\CaptureLib";
```
h_tt_p://www.freemake.com/eula_fvd/

WinPcap has many legitimate uses, but other than monitoring user traffic, I can't see why this would be needed.
It seems to uninstall rather easily, so as far as that goes you should be fine.

The setup file for this program is flagged as riskware or adware, but you wisely chose the Custom installation options and likely avoided all the extras that such programs bundle along with what you really want.

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...50b64a249c8c5788f3ffcc98/analysis/1417065592/


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

*Re: WinPcap in Freemake*

*Thanks for looking into this, tetonbob.*

I ran a scan using BitDefender and F-Secure's online scanner and got zip. I know I scanned it using MBAM too, didn't raise a flag either. I only noticed it when I began uninstalling the application, and this time MBAM gave me the red flag.

_OT: Are online scanners effective? I have Symantec on my machine but I'm having trouble with Live Update for some time now._


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: WinPcap in Freemake*

Hi blaaargh. I'm glad you found that information helpful.



> Are online scans effective?


In what way? It depends on what online scans you use, and what you are scanning. For a second opinion on a single file, you may find VirusTotal useful, as the file gets scanned by over 40 vendors that way.

For a second opinion on the entire system, we typically use Eset's online scanner.

If you're having an issue with Symantec you may want to contact their support (or your IT dept if applicable, since Symantec is often issued to business and school computers).


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

*Re: WinPcap in Freemake*



tetonbob said:


> In what way? It depends on what online scans you use, and what you are scanning. For a second opinion on a single file, you may find VirusTotal useful, as the file gets scanned by over 40 vendors that way.
> 
> For a second opinion on the entire system, we typically use Eset's online scanner.


This answered my question.

IT can't seem to fix the update error and usually resorts to re-installing Symantec every time so I figured I can resort to online scanners to keep my machine as clean as possible.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: WinPcap in Freemake*

Relying on an online scan to keep a computer secure is a bandaid approach, though I'm sure you know that, and it's better than not doing anything. Without the latest definitions, your antivirus' realtime protection is not as effective as it can be. 

IT should work with Symantec to figure out why LiveUpdate has continuous issues. It's possibly a configuration issue on the server side of things.

Good luck!


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

*Re: WinPcap in Freemake*

Thought you would say that. Thanks again tetonbob!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: WinPcap in Freemake*

My pleasure, I'm glad to have helped you. I'll mark this topic as Solved. :thumb:


----------

